# 1942 Firestone Featherweight Restored



## Bozman (Dec 3, 2015)

Here is my 1942 Firestone Featherweight that I just about finished restoring. Need to secure the seat, finish restoring the head badge and put on the right grips. Original paint scheme but I added a Colsen chain guard and felt that the white with black trim looked best on it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 3, 2015)

came out very nice, especially like the paint choices


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 14, 2016)

I love this genre of bikes.  Vastly underappreciated.  I've got a 42 Roadmaster that's among my favorite bikes.


----------



## Bozman (Jan 15, 2016)

sailorbenjamin said:


> I love this genre of bikes.  Vastly underappreciated.  I've got a 42 Roadmaster that's among my favorite bikes.



They are great riding bikes. Luckily the Kenda S6 tires fit the rims so you don't have to worry about wearing out the original 26x1.375 tires.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Jan 15, 2016)

Bozman said:


> They are great riding bikes. Luckily the Kenda S6 tires fit the rims so you don't have to worry about wearing out the original 26x1.375 tires.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



My 1942 Road Master Triumph. 





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Feb 17, 2016)

Firestone Featherweight now fully restored.


----------

